# I'm spending my birthday with my newest little man Charlie AKA Punky



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My little Ollie went to his next stop in the rescue train yesterday,I sure miss him.... he's going to WI and eventually his final home...
He's so sweet and easy going, he's gonna make somone a wonderful companion...

Little Char;ie was taken in by a lady after a series of sad situations that ended with him biting someone. He's scared and insecure but everyone involved is working on that with him.
I picked him up in Elkhart at the same place I passed Ollie on to.

Charlie was scared so we gave him some time, he eventually went with us adn he rode on my lap for a while ,then Al's lap after my five got jealous and all 5 piled on my lap!

Last night he was pacing looking for Debbie who rescued him and I think had him for a week. He paced a bit and then got stuck under the bed... Once I got him out,scared as he was, he snuggled up in my lap,got my first kissie from him and he snuggled up under my chin the rest of the night.. Awwww

I think he wil have those fear issues but eventually I think he will trust... He went from growling at us at first to letting us hold him in about half an hour. Then he slept with us and the crew...6 dogs in a bed...

Ollie would have ben one I'd take to the nursing home with my crew but I wouldnt' chance it with Charlie since he did bite an older lady due to his firt owner being elderly and she kept him on a chain,inside the house,then to catch him,she'd step on the chain to trap him...

He was a risk to take in but I think he can come around with love and patience... he's staying with us until Weds.

He turns three this week.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Michelle! Looks like Charlie is going to be helping you celebrate! I'm so glad he's with you for a little while and will feel loved and secure.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he's a cutie, Michelle! You are a wonderful lady and I wish you a very Happy Birthday!!!Thanks for helping Charlie!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Charlie is so cute! If someone had me on a chain and jerked me around like that, I would have bitten them, too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Michelle! Charlie's story makes me so sad  I hope he will turn around with the proper love and care that he deserves. He's lucky to be with your crew! I had to laugh at the thought of 6 pups + 2 humans on one bed!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Michelle.

I know I don't say it often enough ... but, I admire you for all the rescue work you do for so many, many innocent fluffs. I often look at the pictures of innocent abused fluff babies and thank God that there are earth angels like you who try and reach out to as many as you can humanly possibly do. 

As for Chariie, my heart goes out to him. I wish there was some way that you could adopt him, because from what you have already shared with us ... he has already bonded with you and Al. He just needs to feel secure and feel loved. 

I hope you have the best birthday ever, Michelle.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> My little Ollie went to his next stop in the rescue train yesterday,I sure miss him.... he's going to WI and eventually his final home...
> He's so sweet and easy going, he's gonna make somone a wonderful companion...
> 
> Little Char;ie was taken in by a lady after a series of sad situations that ended with him biting someone. He's scared and insecure but everyone involved is working on that with him.
> ...


 
Oh Happy Birthday Michelle, you sweet darling angel. Oh Charlie is a sweetheart. Bless him. God knows what he experienced before he came to your loving arms. But I am not suprized at all, that with all your love and care, you won his trust....Wish you could keep him :blush: (sorry, I know you do too), but I know the rescue organization will find just the right family that understands.

You have such a loving heart.

Much love and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Michelle!!! You are my hero


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well my litle man Charlie will be on his way to his new furever home and I may be going to Columbus for fluff-in-need #3. All I knwo so far is he's 3-4 pounds and neglected, to what extent we don't know,but right now he's covered in fleas,which they're treating...

Mary Palmer needs some fosters if anyone can help, please do. I have 5 and it's hard for me to take on any more,if I do,I won't be able to help in transport...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry that I am late, but happy birthday week, Michelle. Kick up your heals and enjoy!:drinkup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday! Hope you are still celebrating. :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday Michelle!!! Charlie is a precious boy!!! I know he will come around and be a secure boy with the love and support he will get when he finds his forever home. His biting sounds only fear driven. Thank you for helping him, Ollie, and the upcoming fluff #3.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, I hope it was filled with love and puppy kisses! Charlie is adorable! Its so sad what people will do to their pets. Would you put your dearest loved one on a chain? Actually, I'd be afraid of what some people would do to a loved one. Either way, a dear fluff doesn't belong chained up


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My little Charlie went to his next transport angels and soon will be in the loving arms of his new furever mommy...I miss him. He did so well in the exchange.... he's gettign more secure with each fluff lover he meets.

Just found ou tmy little Loiver has kidney problems, and will need meds. I thought he did since he would pee a lot, thought it might be a UTI ,but it's more... Poor little guy would dribble sometimes... he couldn;t hold it...
I wonder if his former owner knew it...makes me cry,I could never give my fluff away after 9 yrs,let alone if he was sick!:smcry::smpullhair::exploding:


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

He is so precious! Glad you can show him a real home.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I LOVE YOU!! The fact that you make your home a comfy place for a dog that has been given up makes me smile! I would love to be a foster home; however, I live with my mom and she says "no more dogs". I will keep on working with her though - LOL!! Thank you very much for all that you do.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word on how the Punkster is doing now?


----------

